# Can't figure out what kind of catfish



## Daddyroy4 (Dec 24, 2012)

My sister-in-law bought my son a catfish for our aquarium about 9 months ago and it has been growing real fast. Now one of the goldfish looks like it is being eaten so I was trying to figure out what kind of catfish it is so I can figure out if it is the one eating the goldfish or if I need to feed it something different. It has always ate fish flaks. I'm also wondering if the gold fish is just getting old because it is about 4 or 5 years old. I took a picture of it. Its not the best but I hope it helps. I will appreciate any help anyone can give me. Thank you everyone.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With catfish, if it fits in its mouth its going to be lunch. No sure of species, but it looks like you will be loosing other fish in there.


----------



## Daddyroy4 (Dec 24, 2012)

The goldfish in question is about as big as the catfish is and there has been other small fish that have disappeared from the tank so I beileive what you say about it. I have searched all over the internet for months and haven't seen anything like at all. Thanks for the help


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

I am sure your sister-in-law meant well but that cat's gotta go! He looks like a tropical version of the domestic channel cat which regularly grow to the size of small cars. Unless you want to practice for your career as a noodler I would take him to your nearest lfs post haste. See if you can trade him for a few Corydoras cats. Btw, goldfish are not tropical fish and should be kept with temperate species or out of doors in N.America. I know lots of people do it but its not a good idea. Goldfish too have the potential to quickly out grow a smallish aquarium.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you post the pic on planetcatfish I am sure someone there will be able to ID it for you.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Spotted Bullhead


----------

